# A Question for Modeler's



## cshortridge73 (Sep 10, 2011)

First off I wish to say "I do not build model ships"....My hobby is research, writing about nautical history as well as ship history, but I have an article, fairly long, and not completed as of yet that has been written by "Jim Bloom"
Title of the "Article" is "COLLECTING SCALE SHIP MODELS". The article tells of a professional modeler revealing the secrets of how to amass a valuable collection of ship models. There are several pictures that are embedded in the article itself.

My question is: "When this two part article has been transcribed, which my guess is more than two or three weeks, would there be a good deal of interest in it....in this group?" I'm not even a "Modeler" and even to me it is just awesome....history, how models become valuable, what to look for when buying a model.....and why and how to display.

If enough are interested....I'll spend the time to bang it out. If not.....then I'll go back to other articles of my nautical history writings

Y'all enjoy your day.​


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

I for one would be interested as I have seen some great collections.
As a professional model builder I do not have a big collection, nor do I have the room to amass such a collection.
I have collected a number of " he never got around to finishing it" models. they mean nothing to the family and would rather see them in my hands as opposed to going to the trash bin. Of course I have yet to finish any of them as i am busy with new builds or repair jobs.


----------



## cshortridge73 (Sep 10, 2011)

Well Jerome you are the 'only' individual that has posted a desire to read the "yet to be written" two part article. Since posting the 'Notice' of attempting to see how much interest there would be in something of this subject matter....I have decided to go ahead with the project. It will be a 'two part' article...with pics, and I really do think it will be an 'eye-opener' to model builders regardless of how deep there hobby goes.....if its casual or more towards being a professional.
Anyway.........I have a few writing projects ahead of this...so once they are out of the way I will certainly start in and go from there.
I wish to thank you for your reply to the posting....I appreciate you taking the time to post as well

Thanks again.


----------



## DAVID ALCOCK (Mar 27, 2012)

only just found this but i would also be interested so the sooner the better thank you


----------



## cshortridge73 (Sep 10, 2011)

I will get into the compiling it all in a week or so....and I will be posting both "Parts" when completed. You got my word on that.

Thanks for your response...much appreciated.


----------



## cshortridge73 (Sep 10, 2011)

For all of you that is interested in reading the article: COLLECTING SCALE SHIP MODELS....... I have just started to compile the material and working on "Part I" of the "Two Part" journal. Due to the amount of pictures I've amassed of the gentleman's collection this will take awhile to compose with all the pictures inserted.....
I can do one of two things ....I can 'post/publish' "Part I' when completed and then work on "Part II"....or I can wait until I get both completed and "post/publish" both. So whomever is interested in letting your eyes dance over the words of this article you can voice your opinion if you so wish.

Have a great day


----------



## yorkshiregeordie (Jun 29, 2007)

This sounds most interesting. I am not sure whether to whet my appetite on Part 1, or wait for the full article.
Perhaps Part 1 first may stop me salivating on my keyboard !!!!
I just love the skill of expert model makers. Amazing.
Cheers
John


----------



## cshortridge73 (Sep 10, 2011)

John...should have Part one done tomorrow...(maybe)....so I'll wait until I get Part two completed...and throw it all at whomever wishes to give it a go.


----------



## DAVID ALCOCK (Mar 27, 2012)

only if part2 will be quick i cant wait for long!


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Looking forward to this read.


----------

